# Hearing Aids



## lewroll (Oct 29, 2010)

Does anyone know if hearing aids are easy to find in Egypt? I am talking about ones that are not visible, in canal I think they are called. Any ideas about prices? All help appreciated


----------



## lewroll (Oct 29, 2010)

Disappointed! No-one able to help?


----------

